# Chemie Basiswissen - Brauche mal ne Auffrischung



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Guten Tag, 

Ich brauche mal eine Wiederholung in Chemie, ich komme einfach nichtmehr drauf wie das ging. 


Thema: Ionenverbindung


Also folgendes Beispiel:

Aus Na+ & Cl- wird  NaCl 

Da komme ich noch mit  


Aber bei folgender Geschichte kann ich mir es einfach nicht zusammenreimen..

Aus Na+ & SO42-wird Na*2*SO4 

Wo kommt die 2 her? (ich kann das leider nicht korrekt hier schreiben, die 2 müsste unten sein und 4 genauso). 


Bzw was gibt die Zahl nochmal an, wenn sie unten ist? Kann mir das jemand einfach erklären für jemanden der komplett raus aus Chemie ist? 



Liebe Grüße
Bioschnitzel


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2013)

Die Zwei gibt an, wie viele Atome natrium sich in einem Molekül Natriumsulfat befinden.

Ich weiß nicht, wie tief ich in die Materie einstegen kann/soll um es dir verständlich zu machen daher versuche ich es in der "Mitte" 

Natrium steht in der ersten Hauptgruppe und hat damit die "Wertigkeit" +1.
Sulfat als Salz der Schwefelsäure (H2SO4) hat die Wertigkeit -2

Da Moleküle nach außen Hin die Wertigkeit 0 haben müssen brauchst du zwei Natriumatome pro Sulfation.

Das ist die Variante für ich schätze 10., 11. Klasse Chemie. Wenns weiter unten oder weiter oben sein soll sag Bescheid


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Okay habs kapiert, danke. 

Eigentlich ist es nicht für mich, aber um jemanden in der 9. Klasse zu helfen (Gym) möchte ich das auch nochmal kapieren  


Gut, gegengesetzt ist ja das gleiche oder? Also 

Fe3+ und CL- wird also FeCl3  (richtig oder?) 


Wie ist es jetzt bei folgendem Beispiel:

Al3+ & SO42- wird zu Al2(SO4)3


Verstehe ich soweit, aber wieso in klammern?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gut, gegengesetzt ist ja das gleiche oder? Also
> 
> Fe3+ und CL- wird also FeCl3  (richtig oder?)


 Richtig.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie ist es jetzt bei folgendem Beispiel:
> 
> Al3+ & SO42- wird zu Al2(SO4)3
> 
> ...


 
Das steht in Klammern, weil sich die Ladung auf das gesamte Ion SO4 bezieht und entsprechend auch das gesamte Ion in dieser Verbindung drei mal vorkommt.
2x Al3+ = +6
3x (SO4)2- = -6

insgesamt 0.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Achso ja klar hätte ich eigentlich von alleine drauf kommen können 


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## hugo1221 (11. März 2013)

Klammern werden immer dann gesetzt, wenn man den "Atomverband" (in dem Fall Ion) meint, wenn keine Klammer da ist, würde sich das ganze nur auf das letzte Atom beziehen. Dazu ein paar Beispiele:

H2 : 2 Wassertoff (H) Atome
H2O: 2 Wassertoff (H) Atome und ein Sauerstoff (O)-Atom
SO4 2-: Das Sulfat-Anion: besteht aus 1 Atom Schwefel und 4 Atomen Sauerstoff. Die sind als Einheit zusammengebunden (Ladung = 2 fach negativ)
Na2(SO4)2: Natriumsulfat: 2 Natrium-Kationen und 2 Sulfat-Anionen, würdest du das als Na2SO42 hinschreiben hieße das: 2 Natrium-Kationen und ein Gebilde aus einem Schwefel und 42 Sauerstoffen ^^

Diese Klammerregelung gilt immer in der Chemie, also auch falls du zu Komplexen oder in die Organische Chemie vorstoßen solltest


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2013)

Ich muss sagen das ist der extravaganteste/ungewöhnlichste erste Beitrag, den ein User jemals in unserem eigentlich Hardwareforum gepostet hat. 

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## hugo1221 (11. März 2013)

Tja, sowas passiert halt wenn Chemiestudenten gelangweilt in einem Computerforum herumsurfen ^^ Aber leider warst du schneller mim Antworten, als ich mim Registrieren .... Also konnte ich deine Antwort dann nur noch ergänzen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Nochmal ne Frage, wenn

Al3+ und O2- zusammenkommen,

kommt dann ALO3 raus? Oder wie ist das dann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2013)

Tipp: schreib die Wertigkeiten/Ladungen über die Ionen zu denen sie gehören und ziehe sie über Kreuz nach unten 

+3  -2
Al   O

--> Al2O3

Achte bei biatomaren Gasen darauf, ob du in der Reaktionsgleichung evtl. Anzahlen entsprechend verändern musst oder ob bereits Sauerstoffionen vorliegen (denn Sauerstoff liegt üblicherweise als O2 = 2 Atome O vor und muss wenn es so in der Reaktion vorkommt auch entsprechend ausgeglichen werden.)

Beispiel:
4 Al + 3 O2 --> 2 Al2O3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Okay das hilft ;D

Letzte Frage, was kommt bei dem hier raus:

Al3+ (3 ist oben)

+ 

CO32- (3 ist unten, 2 ist oben)


Raus?


----------



## hugo1221 (11. März 2013)

Nope, dann kommt Al2O3 raus. Das Aluminium-Kation hat die Ladung 3+, das Sauerstoff Anion die Ladung 2-. Du musst daher eine Kombination finden, bei der Die Summe aller Einzelladungen 0 ist. 

Bei AlO3 wäre das dann: 1 * "3+" + 3 * "2-" = 3-, da fehlt also noch was. Wenn wir da aber noch ein Aluminium dazugeben, ists genau 0
Al2O3: 2 * "3+" + 3* "2-" = 0


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Letzte Frage, was kommt bei dem hier raus:
> 
> Al3+ (3 ist oben)
> 
> ...



Auch hier kannste über Kreuz nach unten ziehen, eben mit Klammer:

2 Al [3+] + 3 (CO3) [2-]  -->  Al2(CO3)3


(PS: welche Zahlen oben stehen und welche unten musste nicht extra angeben, jemand der in Chemie etwas versiert ist weiß wie die Gleichung aussieht wenn du schreibst "Aluminium reagiert mit Karbonat" )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Ok dann passt es.

Danke!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2013)

So ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe 

Erstmal die Aufgabe:


(Übung Ionen und Dissoziation)

Überlege, wie die aufgeführten Ionen entstanden sind. Ergänze die Tabelle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Könnte jemand mal die erste Zeile ausfüllen und erklären wie er jeweils drauf gekommen ist?



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das soweit richtig? 

Wenn ein Ion positiv geladen ist, hat es einen Elektron abgegeben, richtig? 
Und wenns negativ ist, halt eins aufgenommen.


Edit2:

So habe ich es jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte passen denk ich. 

Eine Sache habe ich noch mitbekommen, H und O haben ja eigentlch immer 2 Atome, also H2 und O2. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist allerdings die Schreibweise ohne die 2 richtig. Ist es auch bei der Gleichung so, oder muss man das dort schreiben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2013)

Sauerstoff/Wasserstoff-Moleküle bestehen aus zwei Atomen, ja. Hier betrachtest du aber die Ladung einzelner Atome, als ist ohne 2 schon richtig.
Im Rest sehe ich auch keine Fehler.


----------

